
BMW Lets Slip That Its Electric Vehicles Can’t Compete with Tesla’s - dv_dt
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/06/28/bmw-lets-slip-that-its-electric-vehicles-cant-compete-with-teslas/
======
mc32
The article starts out criticizing some of BMW’s poor reasoning but then it
goes into personal attacks. I like seeing Tesla’s competition playing catch-up
in BEVs bit even I can take this hatchet job.

~~~
xhgdvjky
the original transcript is interesting imo

~~~
jpfr
Link?

------
Havoc
That article sounds more like a personal vendetta than article

point being made seems reasonable but jikes

